# Toefl or Ielts for study in Australia?



## Nithya Arumugam (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi friends,

I have an aim to do my PhD(microbiology) studies in Australia. But I am very much confused whether to take IELTS or TOEFL exam to study there.

Could anyone please tell me whether TOEFL scores are accepted in Australia? Or IELTS only is accepted? And is there any other exam to get admission in Australian Universities?


----------



## chilgerm (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi
It varies depending on the course and the university, most university websites will show the requirements, some courses require higher scores than others as well. 
I just enrolled in a Masters degree in Sydney Uni and both EILTS academic and TOEFL were accepted.


----------



## arvin (Dec 27, 2013)

Nithya Arumugam said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have an aim to do my PhD(microbiology) studies in Australia. But I am very much confused whether to take IELTS or TOEFL exam to study there.
> 
> Could anyone please tell me whether TOEFL scores are accepted in Australia? Or IELTS only is accepted? And is there any other exam to get admission in Australian Universities?


Hi Nithya. Best of luck for your study. TOEFL and IELTS as we all know that both are important when you have to apply abroad for studies. 2 of my friends have gone for study abroad and they both took classes of IELTS. If you ask me i will also recommend you to take IELTS classes as it is much advanced then TOEFL.


----------



## Nithya Arumugam (Nov 11, 2013)

chilgerm said:


> Hi
> It varies depending on the course and the university, most university websites will show the requirements, some courses require higher scores than others as well.
> I just enrolled in a Masters degree in Sydney Uni and both EILTS academic and TOEFL were accepted.


Hi. Thank you so much. Keep guiding me for my career. Thank you


----------



## Nithya Arumugam (Nov 11, 2013)

arvin said:


> Hi Nithya. Best of luck for your study. TOEFL and IELTS as we all know that both are important when you have to apply abroad for studies. 2 of my friends have gone for study abroad and they both took classes of IELTS. If you ask me i will also recommend you to take IELTS classes as it is much advanced then TOEFL.


Hi. Thank u so much for ur wishes. Informative reply. Thanks. Stay in touch..


----------



## frombelarus (Sep 14, 2013)

IELTS is accepted all over Australia for higher education. TOEFL results may or may not be accepted by some universities. So you are better off with IELTS. Also the score requirement for PhD/Masters would be higher (7 I believe, though not sure) than the score required for any other immigration/visa requirements.


----------



## forditec (Feb 11, 2014)

Go for IELTS as it is accepted all over Australia


----------



## ahmad.ali12100atgmail. (Feb 1, 2014)

Nithya Arumugam said:


> Hi. Thank u so much for ur wishes. Informative reply. Thanks. Stay in touch..


IELTS is accepted all over the Australia so go for IELTS
Have you applied yet?


----------

